# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Теппо Халонен: Riverbed позволяет избавиться от серверов и СХД на уровне филиалов

## CyberWriter

Теппо Халонен        


                                    Riverbed позволяет избавиться от серверов и СХД на уровне филиалов        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Теппо Халонен, региональный вице-президент в странах Скандинавии, Восточной Европы и России компании Riverbed Technology. Его компания производит и предлагает российским пользователям решения для оптимизации сетевого трафика. 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

